# Future broadband coverage in ireland



## L0llip0p (13 Mar 2009)

So it seems that Eircom cant justify the cost of ensuring 100% coverage for broadband in Ireland.

In recent news , 3 were awarded the tender for providing wireless coverage but really is this just going to 1mb wireless dongle stuff with poor connectivity???........quite likely.

What I dont understand is why UPC havent been granted the Comreg license to start rolling out wireless broadband technology. Apparently UPC were turned down for the national tender and Comreg simply refuse to budge on granting them access to transmit over the required channels.

All the while, I hear the infrastructure has been tested by engineers and is confirmed to work fantastically and offer decent speeds of anywhere from 6mb to 10mb wirelessly!!! I cant believe UPC havent made more noise like Ryanair when they keep getting the brush off.

I know plenty of people have a lot of things to say about them but broadband-wise they are good and its a total joke that here is a company with the infrastructure for decent wireless, working and all and a simple no from Comreg kills the potential for some many people to get it into their homes.

I suspect Eircom may be at the root of this....


----------



## Locke (8 Apr 2009)

The broadband service in this country is terrible. 

I can't see anyone taking the risk to improve it over the next few years though.


----------



## Kine (8 Apr 2009)

I ry when I see our scandic neighbours with 10mb lines as standard about 5 years before we could even get a 1mb line, and Japan with 100-150mb lines. 

Think of the low PING I'd have playing CS then!


----------



## dieseldave (8 Apr 2009)

+1 for Chorus /  NTL my mother in law has it and she is always getting 10 meg down and 1 up, my digiweb is good but only 5 d and 1 up, i see in the news recently austrailia is going to start rolling out fibre to node  with 25 down minimum, it's bad in ireland alright.


----------



## envelope (8 Apr 2009)

After having Broadband / DSL for 5 years while living in Dublin and other towns, I am now faced with using a 3G dongle as my only available option to access the internet in the countryside. Im only 5 miles outside Navan. I am astonished that in this day and age the service is so poor. 
Eircom may even have a problem providing a landline not to mention broadband. The guy from eircom said they wont invest in new lines therefore phones are using carrier lines (piggyback your neighbours etc) which is not suitable for broadband. He laughed when I said the sales person said every household in Ireland will have broadband available by september.
Irish Broadband (now imagine) were out today and spent over an hour on the roof trying to get a line of sight to no avail. The guy mentioned that he was going on a training course shortly as they should be rolling out a wireless option that should benefit me. 
Anyone heard about Imagine providing this service? 

Now I may have to move back to a town or face commuting, such a great modern country we live in!


----------

